

We’re No. 1(1) by Thomas Friedman - rblion
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/12/opinion/12friedman.html?_r=1&src=me&ref=homepage

======
hga
A duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1686261>.

~~~
rblion
oh. didn't see it. hn usually blocks duplicates.

~~~
hga
The trick is trim off all the extranious cruft sites like _The Wall Street
Journal_ and perhaps the NYT as well as various reading/forwarding/etc.
programs add to the base URL. E.g.

    
    
      http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/12/opinion/12friedman.htm
    

Of course everyone has to do that for the duplicate blocking system to work.

Perhaps we need a heuristic where HN checks for "similar enough" URLs and asks
you if you're creating a duplicate.

